# Just converted a resale week to the HPP program.  Opinions?



## lenkevy (Oct 21, 2018)

Yesterday, I paid about $13,000 for 660 points to join the HPP program.  I am looking for feedback as there are 10 days to cancel.  Many years ago, I bought a summer week at Lake Tahoe/Incline Village (worth 1880 points) on the secondary or resale market.  Since it was a resale, we have not been able to convert timeshare points to hotel/travel points.  We go to our timeshare at Tahoe almost every summer for a partial week, and trade into Carmel/using the remainder of the points.  Every now and then, we visit other Hyatt properties.  We have never traded into a non-Hyatt property.  My motivation for joining was to be able to convert all 2540 points (1880+660) into Hyatt points that could be used for hotels in the event that we don't want to go to a timeshare.  We are starting to cruise a lot, so hotel points for pre or post cruise hotel stays would be nice.  My understanding is that we retain ownership of our summer week AND we become members of HPP program AND all 2540 points can now convert to Hyatt point.  Any input would be welcomed.  Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Kal (Oct 21, 2018)

Please carefully review the detailed commentary on the HPP program here:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hyatt-residence-portfolio.258962/

Most importantly, DO NOT miss the window to cancel.  IMHO, the HPP is a train wreck.


----------



## wilma (Oct 21, 2018)

Kal said:


> Please carefully review the detailed commentary on the HPP program here:
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hyatt-residence-portfolio.258962/
> 
> Most importantly, DO NOT miss the window to cancel.  IMHO, the HPP is a train wreck.


What he said....also, paying $13,000 to be able to trade residence points for a few hotel nights makes no sense. Rescind!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 21, 2018)

wilma said:


> What he said....also, paying $13,000 to be able to trade residence points for a few hotel nights makes no sense. Rescind!


There are easier and less expensive ways to get hotel pointe plus it's a very poor value to use vacation club points for hotels. Have you looked at the web site Million Mile Secrets. It's a good place to start after you rescind


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 21, 2018)

If you have $13,000 in cash, then you can use it for 52 days at a hotel at an average of $250 per night. Follow the other advice and rescind. Save your cash and use it to just book outright at the hotel of your choice. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 21, 2018)

Please rescind immediately. Their are much cheaper ways to accomplish what you are trying to do


----------



## Sapper (Oct 22, 2018)

lenkevy said:


> Yesterday, I paid about $13,000 for 660 points to join the HPP program.  I am looking for feedback as there are 10 days to cancel.  Many years ago, I bought a summer week at Lake Tahoe/Incline Village (worth 1880 points) on the secondary or resale market.  Since it was a resale, we have not been able to convert timeshare points to hotel/travel points.  We go to our timeshare at Tahoe almost every summer for a partial week, and trade into Carmel/using the remainder of the points.  Every now and then, we visit other Hyatt properties.  We have never traded into a non-Hyatt property.  My motivation for joining was to be able to convert all 2540 points (1880+660) into Hyatt points that could be used for hotels in the event that we don't want to go to a timeshare.  We are starting to cruise a lot, so hotel points for pre or post cruise hotel stays would be nice.  My understanding is that we retain ownership of our summer week AND we become members of HPP program AND all 2540 points can now convert to Hyatt point.  Any input would be welcomed.  Thanks in advanced!



Kal gave you a good link for a thread to read through. 

My advice mirrors everyone else's, pull the eject cord.


----------



## Cropman (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## breezez (Oct 24, 2018)

lenkevy said:


> Yesterday, I paid about $13,000 for 660 points to join the HPP program.  I am looking for feedback as there are 10 days to cancel.  Many years ago, I bought a summer week at Lake Tahoe/Incline Village (worth 1880 points) on the secondary or resale market.  Since it was a resale, we have not been able to convert timeshare points to hotel/travel points.  We go to our timeshare at Tahoe almost every summer for a partial week, and trade into Carmel/using the remainder of the points.  Every now and then, we visit other Hyatt properties.  We have never traded into a non-Hyatt property.  My motivation for joining was to be able to convert all 2540 points (1880+660) into Hyatt points that could be used for hotels in the event that we don't want to go to a timeshare.  We are starting to cruise a lot, so hotel points for pre or post cruise hotel stays would be nice.  My understanding is that we retain ownership of our summer week AND we become members of HPP program AND all 2540 points can now convert to Hyatt point.  Any input would be welcomed.  Thanks in advanced!


This is a terrible idea.   You didn’t just pay for the $13K for the points, but you will also need to pay almost $650 a year MF on them.

If you want cheap Hyatt points apply for Hyatt Card.  You get 60K in points and a free night stay every year.   A year later have spouse get 1 another 60K.  Each year attend 1 HRC presentation 10K.   At beginning of 3rd year after another night certificate cancel card wait 6-8 weeks they sign up again 60K more points.  Following  year spouse does the same 60K more points.   Each year pay HRC MF for your Tahoe Gold week on Hyatt Card you get 4 points per $.

Get Chase Sapphire Reserve Card they give 60K sign up bonus transfer 1:1 to Hyatt, but main reason is dining and travel gets 3 points per $ spent the Chase UR points transfer to Hyatt 1:1

All the cruises you want to take you get 3 UR points per $ transfer points to Hyatt if that’s how you want to use them.


----------



## lenkevy (Oct 24, 2018)

breezez: Thank you for your reply.  You wrote: "All the cruises you want to take you get 3 UR points per $ transfer points to Hyatt if that’s how you want to use them."  I don't understand that...UR points per $ transfers.  Would you mind explaining further.  I have, by the way, chosen to cancel...thanks to thoughtful responses from people like yourself.  Much appreciated.


----------



## lenkevy (Oct 24, 2018)

To all:  Thank you for your responses.  I have cancelled.  In addition to what all of you shared, I found there is an annual membership fee ranging from about $150-$175 just to belong to the Hyatt Point System.  Plus, whenever I transfer HPP points to World of Hyatt points (one of the benefits that attracted me) that costs $133 per transaction.  Each year is subject to its own transaction fee - in other words, if HPP points are saved for multiple years and I convert all in one year, I am still charged $133 for each year of saved points.  That adds another $300 of costs to maintenance fees...that is a high percentage based upon the small amount of points I was buying.  Thank you all!


----------



## breezez (Oct 24, 2018)

lenkevy said:


> breezez: Thank you for your reply.  You wrote: "All the cruises you want to take you get 3 UR points per $ transfer points to Hyatt if that’s how you want to use them."  I don't understand that...UR points per $ transfers.  Would you mind explaining further.  I have, by the way, chosen to cancel...thanks to thoughtful responses from people like yourself.  Much appreciated.


Chase Sapphire Reserve - You get 3 Ultimate Reward Points (UR Points) per dollar spent on anything coded as travel.

This includes Plane, Train, Auto Rentals, Cruises, most parking fees, hotel stays, timeshare MF’s and anything else coded as travel.   UR points transfer to many transfer partners at a 1:1 rate or can be used to book travel directly through UR Travel Portal.   So if you take a cruise spend $2500, You will get 7500 points. These can be traded to any partner including Hyatt at a 1:1 ratio.  So moved to Hyatt you would get 7500 Hyatt points.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 26, 2018)

lenkevy said:


> To all:  Thank you for your responses.  I have cancelled.  In addition to what all of you shared, I found there is an annual membership fee ranging from about $150-$175 just to belong to the Hyatt Point System.  Plus, whenever I transfer HPP points to World of Hyatt points (one of the benefits that attracted me) that costs $133 per transaction.  Each year is subject to its own transaction fee - in other words, if HPP points are saved for multiple years and I convert all in one year, I am still charged $133 for each year of saved points.  That adds another $300 of costs to maintenance fees...that is a high percentage based upon the small amount of points I was buying.  Thank you all!


Nice going, lenkevy. You found TUG in time to rescind on what would have been an expensive and unnecessary purchase. It sounds like hotel points is what you're mainly after (although with the announcement this week of the huge devaluation of World Of Hyatt points by about 50%, according to The Points Guy, you may want to re-think that), but if you're looking for a true high-value timeshare, I recommend going into the resale market to purchase a fixed week ownership at a Hyatt Residence Club resort. You can find a ton of information on the stickies at the top of the Hyatt forum here, including locations of all of the HRC resorts.


----------



## SPG900NY (Oct 30, 2018)

lenkevy said:


> To all:  Thank you for your responses.  I have cancelled.  In addition to what all of you shared, I found there is an annual membership fee ranging from about $150-$175 just to belong to the Hyatt Point System.  Plus, whenever I transfer HPP points to World of Hyatt points (one of the benefits that attracted me) that costs $133 per transaction.  Each year is subject to its own transaction fee - in other words, if HPP points are saved for multiple years and I convert all in one year, I am still charged $133 for each year of saved points.  That adds another $300 of costs to maintenance fees...that is a high percentage based upon the small amount of points I was buying.  Thank you all!



All the fees are so easily lost in this process. Good for you for digging into it. Our MFs are low on our timeshares, but after all the trading fees, membership fees, and guest certificates (for our parents and in-laws), it really starts to add up! They're hoping you don't notice these (and they keep raising them all the time). 

Also, what @Marathoner said is key as well. $13K will buy quite a few nights, and you don't have to pay MFs.


----------

